# Hog hunting on my property-pics added



## brooks_fc (Feb 10, 2009)

If you want more proof that I have a hog problem, then you'll just have to come see for yourself. $50/day. I have feeders set up and have already had some hunters down with good success. Send me a message.


----------



## Ranger (Feb 11, 2009)

This is just the thing a lot of the people need that do not have a good place to hunt. The price is right. Hope some the guys that need a place to go give a call.


----------



## hogsanddogs (Feb 11, 2009)

*Details*

So what are the details is this a still hunt only kind of thing or can we use dogs and how many hogs does the fifty dollars a day allow thanks jonathan


----------



## JoshM (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm with hogsanddogs, do you allow dogs?


----------



## woodnut (Feb 11, 2009)

can you hunt on a sunday or monday ?


----------



## brooks_fc (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm not doing dogs right now, and yes you can hunt on a sunday or monday as long as I know in advance.


----------



## tony2001577 (Feb 11, 2009)

Could you pm me more info ?


----------



## fishbum2000 (Feb 11, 2009)

where is wilkinson co???

pm sent


----------



## mudhawg (Feb 11, 2009)

PM Sent


----------



## Highintheshoulder (Feb 11, 2009)

How many can i kill for 50 dollars?


----------



## Derek Edge (Feb 12, 2009)

Wilkinson Co is approx. 20 miles or so south of Macon.  Lots of hogs in those parts.


----------



## NewHogGuy (Feb 12, 2009)

PM Sent.


----------



## Streetsweeper (Feb 12, 2009)

How many for $50, shoot me a pm with some more info. please.......dates open, etc?


----------



## deerbandit (Feb 12, 2009)

Same here how many for $50. PM please with details.


----------



## mikeyd499 (Feb 12, 2009)

I'd like some details also. Per person?


----------



## Woodscrew (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm the same as everyone else. Whats the limit you can kill for $50?


----------



## fishbum2000 (Feb 14, 2009)

really interested.
pm sent
please contact


----------



## jeff74 (Feb 14, 2009)

Left a couple PMs please respond, thanks.


----------



## savilcr (Feb 15, 2009)

me too


----------



## Kyle Watters (Feb 15, 2009)

me to


----------



## jacket62 (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah i would like some info to pm me


----------



## Gun Guru (Feb 16, 2009)

Id like some more info please. How many hunters can you accomodate at a time?


----------



## Streetsweeper (Feb 16, 2009)

I think alot of ppl have left pm's with no responce. Atleast I haven't got one yet..............


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Feb 16, 2009)

The guy might be on vacation or something...he has not been on since the 12th...

I am interested too...


----------



## Shug (Feb 16, 2009)

Did he ever answer anyone on how many you can harvest?


----------



## deer588 (Feb 16, 2009)

guys me and my son went last friday it was a great hunt he killed his first hog 140lbs sow i did not get one i could have taken two but i wanted him to kill his first hog i let several walk past me to get to my son from 80lbs-200lbs plus


----------



## firebiker (Feb 17, 2009)

Pm sent here also, never a answer 
has anyone heard back


----------



## BubbaC (Feb 17, 2009)

What dates are available and how many can you take for $50.00 and is it $50.00 per person?
Thanks


----------



## Just John (Feb 17, 2009)

Haven't heard back yet and I've sent several PM's. Hope nothing is wrong. Maybe the pigs heard what hes doing and tied him up.LOL


----------



## dirtysouthracing (Feb 17, 2009)

We hunted there several times already , have taken 3 hogs. You guys need to check this place out . From we were told we could take 2-4 hogs per paid hunter. Chip is a super guy , and a great stalker and guide . You want be disapointed .


----------



## brooks_fc (Feb 17, 2009)

I sent pm's to people who have sent me pm's and then some. Call me... 478-960-3469. It's easier to explain that way.


----------



## Hogman94 (Feb 18, 2009)

Where in wilkinson county. I live in toomsboro on the old beaverdam WMA. After it closed Robin Loudermilk bought it and my dad manages it as private property. It is a 75 hundred acre plantation.


----------



## krgreen (Feb 18, 2009)

im interested can you pm me


----------



## NewHogGuy (Feb 20, 2009)

Hogman94 said:


> Where in wilkinson county. I live in toomsboro on the old beaverdam WMA. After it closed Robin Loudermilk bought it and my dad manages it as private property. It is a 75 hundred acre plantation.



I used to work for him as a real estate agent. Pretty cool guy. He owned a company called Woodhaven Realty, in Jasper, Georgia.


----------



## stravis (Feb 20, 2009)

fishbum2000 said:


> where is wilkinson co???
> 
> pm sent




Here, let me google that for you.

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=wilkinson+county,+ga




I'm just messing with you. I've been looking for a reason to use that link. Wilkinson county is about 20 miles East of Macon, not south as previously posted.


----------



## Hogman94 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yea great guy. He owns a hunting plantation named woodhaven.


----------



## centerfire (Feb 25, 2009)

We are in Illinois please pm me some info and how many hogs can we take. Is $50.00 for a day or a hog. thank you, centerfire.


----------



## Chopper_Joe (Mar 3, 2009)

*Hog Hunt*

Where are you located?  Do I need a hunting license?  how many are we allowed to take.  Please email me at ciampi@fpl.com


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey man looks like ya got more hogs than we have ducks down here in Mystic.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Mar 3, 2009)

Please pm details I am ready to go.  How Many hogs for the 50


----------



## Chopper_Joe (Apr 3, 2009)

Where are you located? How do I get in touch with you?  I have a friend that also wants to go hog hunting.  Do we need license? We are from Florida, please email me 
ciampi@fpl.com


----------



## Chopper_Joe (Apr 8, 2009)

Please supply me with an address
My GPS will take me there


----------



## bdpost (Apr 8, 2009)

*any reports?*

How has the hunting been?


----------



## brooks_fc (Apr 9, 2009)

A guy came down last night and shot a 250# he said. Two guys came down a couple two weeks ago this past tuesday and shot two a little after lunch and shot at a bigger before lunch. Those are the recent successes. Two groups in between that hunted some unfavorable weather and didnt see anything.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Apr 9, 2009)

If that fellow did not stay all week call and let me know


----------



## brooks_fc (Apr 10, 2009)

i got a guy coming tomorrow, but after that. nobody


----------



## Myownstyles (Apr 10, 2009)

*hog*

u got a pm


----------



## ATLGA (Apr 11, 2009)

Man this looks like fun and the price is right. How often are your weekends booked up? Id have to come on down on a saturday or sunday.


----------



## Bigred1454 (Apr 11, 2009)

Can we hunt at night!


----------



## popgenie (Apr 22, 2009)

Called and left you a voicemail.  I look forward to hearing back from you!


----------



## fyrguy86 (May 5, 2009)

Hi.  I come to GA to visit a few relatives.  I'd love to take a few meat hogs home to PA with me.  I'd like to talk with you about it.  I have hog hunted in Estill SC and had a blast!  PM me.  Thank you.


----------



## tackdriver (May 6, 2009)

u have a pm


----------



## Chasem (May 8, 2009)

*Hunts*

What part of wilkerson county are you in cause i live in Dublin? I would love to come and help you out with this problem.


----------



## doublelungdriller (May 10, 2009)

i'am ready.

i sent you a pm


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (May 10, 2009)

doublelungdriller said:


> i'am ready.
> 
> i sent you a pm




Hey DLD I know him , he has been duck huntin with me . Maybe we can get together and hunt some pork


----------



## Yankee (Jul 5, 2009)

Dan in ma. Called and left  voicemail  i'd like more info


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jul 5, 2009)

how is the hog hunting in this heat


----------



## Chasem (Jul 6, 2009)

I PM you a while back but never heard anything back. PM me please.


----------



## deermedic6558 (Jul 16, 2009)

*hello*

pm sent


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jul 16, 2009)

so how is the huntig in this weather


----------



## stevo15 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Weather*

Weather is fine as long as there is some water around


----------



## callaway (Aug 3, 2009)

Please pm me details.  Location.  Is there a processor in the area?


----------



## rayfish2009 (Aug 22, 2009)

Im in florida how much is a non res liscense.


----------



## hatchrooster (Aug 22, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## wildman0517 (Aug 31, 2009)

*$50 Hog hunt a day*

I just spoke to the individual who runs this show, he told me there is no limit on how many hogs you cant take, he is trying to thin out the suckers just give him a call if not booked on the day you want ..... just leave some for me.

Here porky come get some


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Sep 1, 2009)

Is he letting guys run dogs yet???


----------



## kpeels (Sep 15, 2009)

give me you number i need to stock my freezer im ready just tell me when your open thanks kelton


----------



## deramey67 (Sep 18, 2009)

sounds like fun sure would like to bring my son and do this. how far out are you booked


----------

